# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 02/13/2019

## Kris

The smell of cleaning supplies, plain white walls, metal beds and tan-ish colored curtains. Mixed with the pain and the blood. The distress and the hurt. They run tests on us, most of them painful. Any surgeries they do on us are while we are fully aware of what is going on. Our screams of pain, they seem to enjoy it. Please, spare my cousin and I.

It was a peaceful day in Amity Park. The sun was shining, birds were singing, everyone was happy and there was not a cloud in the sky. The temperature was prefect too. Not too hot, not too cold. But, it had to happen on Daniel Phantom's high school graduation day. The Guys In White attacked. They upgraded their ghost catching gear, and they were overall more powerful. Danielle Phantom, Daniel's clone and "cousin" was there as well. Both Daniel and Danielle fought against them, but with no luck. They were knocked out, and brought to a government research lab that studied ghosts. Not too long after they woke up again, they were separated into different parts of the lab. Then, the tests began. The painful tests. Threats of death have happened to both Daniel and Danielle if they tried to escape. Will Daniel and Danielle escape and see each other again? Find out in this RP...

Danny Phantom: Captured By The Government

----------

